# Does anyone have a King Charles Caviler Ruby?????



## TheBoys (Feb 15, 2007)

I just adopted a 5 year old Caviler and at foster home they said that he was caviler. The isn't the main reason why I adopted him he has a great affectionate personality,,,, But any who watching the dog show on Wednesday and he looks a little mixed???? With What Cocker?????


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

if u put a big pic on i might be able to help u but this is a pic of my friends cocker cross cav 

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g45/bryony-and-teddy/grooming pics/cockerxckc.jpg
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g45/bryony-and-teddy/100_0601.jpg
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g45/bryony-and-teddy/100_1307.jpg

hes such a cutie pie 

xx


----------



## Jen_B (Feb 18, 2007)

I have 2 cavalier king charles, they are lovely dogs (both mine are Blenheim)
They are both 11 now and the one with milky eyes is diabetic (she is totally blind)


----------



## TheBoys (Feb 15, 2007)

I am trying to post some pics but having trouble>>>>>>>


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

sorry i use photo bucket to upload so cant help u lol


----------



## mizmichelle73 (Jan 26, 2007)

TheBoys said:


> I am trying to post some pics but having trouble>>>>>>>


I always use www.tinypic.com
you upload a photo from your computer and it will give you a Url and an IMG address you can use to post pics. I just copy the whole line that starts with


----------



## TheBoys (Feb 15, 2007)

http://by118fd.bay118.hotmail.msn.c...file=Pictures4Kathy025.jpg&domain=hotmail.com

I figured it out!!! Let me know what you guys think Before I go to my mother law saying oooo look at my??????


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

I got a hotmail login page....


----------



## anjamaka (Feb 4, 2007)

me too I also got that


----------



## Jen_B (Feb 18, 2007)

Thought it was just me, i even logged in lol


----------



## TheBoys (Feb 15, 2007)

YES Got It Thank YOu!!! Here he is!!! What do you guys think?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

He's gorgeous!!! Defeinetly Cavalier in him and posibly cocker, it's a bit difficult to tell with him lying down, you only have the face to go with. If you had a side view of him standing up that may help.


----------



## Jen_B (Feb 18, 2007)

Definitely spaniel in him, maybe a little too big for a cavalier but whatever he is he gorgeous.


----------



## mizmichelle73 (Jan 26, 2007)

beautiful dog!


----------



## TheBoys (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok here is a better one of him standing!! He is cute but a handful!! Thank you guys for all of advice This is a great forum I can't wait to see everyone elses wonderul doggies.


----------



## Jen_B (Feb 18, 2007)

Now he looks more like a cavalier.....he so handsome.


----------



## TheBoys (Feb 15, 2007)

Thank you!!! I can't wait for his hair to grow out... Since he was shaved because he was matted in his own deposits for so long....


----------



## Cicero's Mummy (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a Tri CKCS!


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

What a cutie!!! Oh I was going to freak out for a second because I read your post wrong originally and I swear I read that you got him from a breeder and they said he was a CKCS and I was like um, a mix maybe...but not pure bred...lol! Crazy I must be really tired today! Anyway, he's adroable!!!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

He's super cute!!!! He's porbly a mix of Cavalier and "Cockalier"(mix of cavalier w/ cocker spaniel) so that would make him mostly cavalier with a bit of cocker.

Since he's shaved it's a great time for you to start working on grooming him and getting him used to it, if he isn't already.


----------



## KingCharlesSpaniel.us (May 6, 2007)

Lovely Ruby! Looks like possibly a cavalier-cocker mix.

Hannah has some cav/cocker friends


----------

